# Bad Gear?



## tommyw (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi, I am new to this forum, hoping somebody could answer this question.

I have started my first cycle of Test-E pinning Monday and Thursday 1mL at 250mg/mL. I have experienced no noticeable increase in strength or size (I know its still early in the cycle). But the thing that has made me think that the gear might be bad is the fact that I have experienced no symptoms of Test flu or anything of the kind. 

Is this an indication that the gear I have might be bad?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 20, 2015)

Test flu should be the lastttt indicator of your gear being bad. How long have u been on?


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 20, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> Test flu should be the lastttt indicator of your gear being bad. How long have u been on?



he's saying he hasn't experienced it so that's why he thinks it's bad.


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 20, 2015)

Most likely you haven't been on long enough


----------



## tommyw (Jan 20, 2015)

I have pinned three times now, I just thought since almost every post I read said that every new user will experience test flu within a day or two of their first shot, that it might be an indicator of bad gear.


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 20, 2015)

tommyw said:


> I have pinned three times now, I just thought since almost every post I read said that every new user will experience test flu within a day or two of their first shot, that it might be an indicator of bad gear.



1. You haven't been on long enough for it to kick in...at least 4 weeks 

2. Not everyone gets the test flu

3. What you read was wrong


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 20, 2015)

Jenner said:


> he's saying he hasn't experienced it so that's why he thinks it's bad.



I know and I'm saying that should be the last thing you look for to tell if your gear is good or not.


----------



## Rumpy (Jan 20, 2015)

What Jenn said.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jan 20, 2015)

Why are you not pinning that eod? Ha


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 20, 2015)

he's only pinning twice but has pinned three times so far....come on guys...read LOL


----------



## Seeker (Jan 20, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> Why are you not pinning that eod? Ha



LOL!!!  you're such a wise ass!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 20, 2015)

tommyw said:


> I have pinned three times now, I just thought since almost every post I read said that every new user will experience test flu within a day or two of their first shot, that it might be an indicator of bad gear.



That's incorrect. I have never had test flu. Most do not get this.


----------



## tommyw (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks guys I really appreciate your answers, has put my mind at ease.


----------



## tommyw (Jan 20, 2015)

Just one other question while I'm here, is it okay to pin just once a week? 500mg on just a friday or something, I have kickboxing monday-thursday and it will be really hard to train with  PIP if I'm going to pin twice a week


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 20, 2015)

tommyw said:


> Just one other question while I'm here, is it okay to pin just once a week? 500mg on just a friday or something, I have kickboxing monday-thursday and it will be really hard to train with  PIP if I'm going to pin twice a week



yes, it is okay...just curious, where are you pinning?


----------



## Yaya (Jan 21, 2015)

I used to get test flu on all the Mexican ugl u used years ago...  also hot bad pip... *real pip*

Wait a few more weeks


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jan 21, 2015)

Jenner said:


> he's only pinning twice but has pinned three times so far....come on guys...read LOL



Inside joke Jenner...well kind of


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 21, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> Inside joke Jenner...well kind of



lol, I know....was fuuking with you


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 21, 2015)

Just sit back and relax man. This need it now generation isnt gonna cut with this.  It needs time to kick in. In the meantime bust your ass in the gym, eat lots of food and get rest.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 21, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> Inside joke Jenner...well kind of



At least we didn't argue and debate about how many days there are in a week. Lol!!!


----------



## tommyw (Jan 21, 2015)

I will be pinning in my Quad, I would do glute but I only have a one inch needle, I am sitting around 17/18% BF so I dont feel like one inch would be long enough


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 21, 2015)

Seeker said:


> At least we didn't argue and debate about how many days there are in a week. Lol!!!


Man that shit was brutal...


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jan 21, 2015)

tommyw said:


> I will be pinning in my Quad, I would do glute but I only have a one inch needle, I am sitting around 17/18% BF so I dont feel like one inch would be long enough



1" is plenty long enuf


----------



## snake (Jan 21, 2015)

Everyone has you moving in the right direction my friend. I can add I never had a test flu. 

Some things take time my man; this is one of them. Also ask yourself, if this is something  anyone could achieve over night, would you really want it?


----------



## shenky (Jan 21, 2015)

ive never had test flu


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 21, 2015)

Very false misleading information you have obtained about the test flu. Its almost as bad as people saying the only way you'll know if u have real tren is if you experience the "Tren Cough" all the time.....Not True!!! Just like the brothers told you, be patient and train hard, eat big and enjoy the ride once the amazing TEST kicks in. Good luck bud!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 21, 2015)

Seeker said:


> At least we didn't argue and debate about how many days there are in a week. Lol!!!




There's a thread on another forum where someone actually tried to argue how many days in a week. Some of the funniest shit I've read hahaha


----------



## deadlift666 (Jan 21, 2015)

Docd187123 said:


> There's a thread on another forum where someone actually tried to argue how many days in a week. Some of the funniest shit I've read hahaha


That was ridiculous. Couldn't believe what I was seeing.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 21, 2015)

Docd187123 said:


> There's a thread on another forum where someone actually tried to argue how many days in a week. Some of the funniest shit I've read hahaha


That's what he is referring to. I posted the link on my facetube.... my brain ached after reading that shit.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 21, 2015)

Yaya said:


> I used to get test flu on all the Mexican ugl u used years ago...  also hot bad pip... *real pip*
> 
> Wait a few more weeks



I'm pretty sure that the hormones in Brovel gear were suspended in Mexican pig juice. It is pretty amazing though, how you could have a grapefruit growing off your ass, feel like death on your couch, crawl to the gym, and yet still grow on that shit....


----------



## wabbitt (Jan 21, 2015)

What is pip?


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jan 21, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> What is pip?


Post injection pain


----------



## DF (Jan 21, 2015)

Hmmm, days in a week.  Does the week start on Monday or Sunday?


----------



## McDuffy (Jan 28, 2015)

There are 7 days in a week


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 28, 2015)

McDuffy said:


> There are 7 days in a week


Not on the internet!!!


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 28, 2015)

DF said:


> Hmmm, days in a week.  Does the week start on Monday or Sunday?



my week starts on Thursday....just sayin


----------



## who_gives_a_shit (Jan 28, 2015)

My buddy gets test flu from naps. He had it for over a month. He swears by the gear though but I was never impressed..


----------

